# Just started!



## Bunny74 (Feb 26, 2010)

Went to York Hospital yesterday for a full assessment and have come away with a whole caarrier bag of info, insulin pens, 2 blood sugar test kits and a very nervous feeling!  However, I must say that the 2 & 1/2 hours I spent at the Diabetes clinic were great: they are VERY supportive and helpful, explaining everything in a way you can understand.
So, they're trying me out on initial doses to see how I get on, I have a BS diary (last night my BS was 19.8!), and took my first 24 hour dose before bedtime: this morning it was 10.7 and I feel less thirsty already! Although - after I took my first dose of mealtime insulin this morning I felt nauseous for about 5 minutes - is it supposed to do that?  I guess it's my body getting used to it?
Anyway, just thought I'd let you know how I got on, and how I get on going forward - thanks.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Bunny74, welcome to the forum I've heard good things about York, so you should be looked after well. It's a big and very sudden change in your life but you sound to have been dealing with it well! It will get easier and feel less of a burden before long. Your experience took me back to my own diagnosis (May 2008), with the nerves and everything! Are you on any other medication? I suffered from nausea for quite a while, but it was due to the pills rather than the insulin. As you say though, your body is adjusting to getting regular insulin now, so it may be due to that.


----------



## am64 (Feb 26, 2010)

hi bunny and welcome to forum Im a T2 so can't help you too much with info but have a good look around the forum and remember no questions are silly around here!


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Bunny74,

Welcome! Sounds like you had a busy day! If there is anything we can do to support or help you let us know. Must be a daunting time! Keep up the good work.

Lou x


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Bunny i may be wrong but i think i have welcomed you before where you the lady who was waiting to be diagnosed a few weeks back, anyways im usually wrong so sorry if i am , Anyway a warm wecome to the forum anytime you need support or advice jusu pop in here we are here for you xx


----------



## PhilT (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Bunny, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bunny74 (Feb 26, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Hi Bunny i may be wrong but i think i have welcomed you before where you the lady who was waiting to be diagnosed a few weeks back, anyways im usually wrong so sorry if i am , Anyway a warm wecome to the forum anytime you need support or advice jusu pop in here we are here for you xx



Hi Steff, Yes it was me a few weeks ago, waiting to be diagnosed!!!  But thanks again for the welcome........it's all going on! Had my first retinal screening today too - found a 'freckle' on my eye...? Joy!


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2010)

Bunny74 said:


> Hi Steff, Yes it was me a few weeks ago, waiting to be diagnosed!!!  But thanks again for the welcome........it's all going on! Had my first retinal screening today too - found a 'freckle' on my eye...? Joy!



Phew and i thought i was losing it lol.Sorry to hear about the freckle what did they say is the next step?


----------



## Bunny74 (Feb 26, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Phew and i thought i was losing it lol.Sorry to hear about the freckle what did they say is the next step?



They'll pass the results to the eye clinic and I might get called for further tests.  I'll keep you informed!


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2010)

Bunny74 said:


> They'll pass the results to the eye clinic and I might get called for further tests.  I'll keep you informed!



Thanks Bunny .


----------



## rawtalent (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello Bunny,  
Welcome to the forum. I've had type 1 many years but only just found this website. So, you've done the right thing getting advice from everyone here at an early stage. 
You will feel much better once you experience hypo and begin to understand the new daily routines regarding food intake, insulin doses etc.. It really won't take you long although it seems like a huge mountain at first.
Best of luck.
Ian


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Bunny!

I'm pretty sure I told you they were great there  Who did you see?

BTW, we've got a Forum Meet that I'm organising actually in York on March 27th, if you're interested, as a way of meeting some people


----------



## Bunny74 (Feb 27, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Hi Bunny!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I told you they were great there  Who did you see?
> 
> BTW, we've got a Forum Meet that I'm organising actually in York on March 27th, if you're interested, as a way of meeting some people




I saw about 5 different people! But I had my mum with me for moral support, so it wasn't too overwhelming - just a little! I saw a doctor from Dr Thow's team but I can't remember what his name was. I've probably seen the whole team - Helen Gibson said she'll phone on Monday which will be good.  Let me have details about 27th March, I'd be very interested. Speak soon.


----------

